# 2016 misses thread



## dpoole

Lets see how many members we can get this year


----------



## Barry Duggan

Right at dark, Sat. the matriarch, I call Dill Doe, got me, again. I can still see on the up hill side of my stand, so she came from the branch side, which was the dark side, stuck her nose to the vines I had pulled down so I could get up the tree, then looked straight up at me, as if to say "stupid is as stupid does", then dropped her head half way down. Now she's been sticking it to me for four years now, so I know what comes next...she's gonna jerk that big mule head back up and go crazy. However, before she does I go into full stupid mode. From a sitting position, I lean forward, with bow stuck over the front rail, canted 90 degrees, pointing down, and Ginsu knife one at her. The limb, or string, or both, hit my arm and I missed her so bad she didn't even bother to run off. She just tipped back into the darkness, walked around for about ten minutes, then blew for about fifteen minutes, then blew the entire time I was coming down out of the tree. When I hit the ground all was finally silent and dark. I located my arrow about ten feet from the spot I didn't pick. It was real thing of beauty, like poetry in motion, but more like poultry in motion, and I hate I wasn't able to capture it on video.


----------



## TNGIRL

sorry Barry...... DD - 1  Barry - 0 stay tuned folks for up and coming alerts!
(at least you got into the woods, I didn't due to my intense dislike of the heat!) I pressure washed my house instead! so good for you anyways!!!


----------



## mudcreek

Many years ago I had a problem like that with a black faced doe. My partner wouldn't shoot at her and we always passed her by during gun season. She was the first deer I ever shot at, and I missed her 4 more times before we lost the place. She ought to be about 35 by now, and I bet she's still worrying the stew out of somebody else.


----------



## trad bow

Somehow the misses stick with you more than the success we are fortunate to get sometimes.  Believe me both can be a blessing under certain conditions.  
Jeff


----------



## Clipper

Those old does will bust you in a heartbeat.  Had the experience many times.  When I first started deer hunting I heard hunters say deer didn't look up.  I learned different the hard way.  I think they are smarter now, for some reason.  Maybe I just get dumber.


----------



## Barebowyer

Thanks for sharing Barry and well-told sir.  You will get her next time!!!


----------



## Jake Allen

Dang Barry.
Do you reckon she looked like this Battle Ax?


----------



## Barry Duggan

Yep, I do believe that's her putting the sneak on a salt lick. Got them radar ears going on and such, cause one never knows when there might be an M-18 claymore hiding under one of them licks.


----------



## JBranch

If the arrows ain't flyin, DD ain't dyin.  
She looks too tough to eat anyway......
Keep after 'em Brother Barry


----------



## Al33

Good story Barry, I can truly relate, although I have not missed the first time this season, but neither have I hit.


----------



## SELFBOW

Sitting in a tree as I type this....
As I rounded the curve I saw a black coyote 200 yds out. Once I determined he was coming my way I was able to drop off the road, get behind a tree and wait. It wasn't long and as he passed at five yards I pulled up, drew and released only to cut a few hairs off his back.  It was one awesome encounter though!

Got this picture on my TC moments before he passed by me.


----------



## robert carter

Well...Me and Barry hunting public land this evening. I missed two does 18 and 22 yards doggonit!!! it was getting late and I had sweat in my eyes is the only excuse I can come up with...Barry saw near ten deer.. I should have checked his broadheads for dirt.RC


----------



## dpoole

robert carter said:


> Well...Me and Barry hunting public land this evening. I missed two does 18 and 22 yards doggonit!!! it was getting late and I had sweat in my eyes is the only excuse I can come up with...Barry saw near ten deer.. I should have checked his broadheads for dirt.RC



He has learned to clean em off before coming out of the wood


----------



## dm/wolfskin

I miss a squirrel this past weekend at 30 yards. Just by inches. Only seen one deer out of the tree. A lot of the squirrels I'm seeing have a few wolves in them.


----------



## Todd Cook

All I've been doing is bird watching so far. I'd like to see something to miss. Maybe I better start shooting at those squirrels.


----------



## SELFBOW

dm/wolfskin said:


> I miss a squirrel this past weekend at 30 yards. Just by inches. Only seen one deer out of the tree. A lot of the squirrels I'm seeing have a few wolves in them.



I've pinned two on the ground only to get free before I could reach them.  Better not miss to many more...


----------



## TWO GUNS

Well I bounced one off a good. Size does back. She ducked I had a broadhead full of hair .. small blood trail but I think she will be fine.


----------



## Barry Duggan

dpoole said:


> He has learned to clean em off before coming out of the wood



Ain't so dpoole, just ain't so. No shame in missing as long as you don't get good at it. All them deer smelled a bugger, and all but one let the whole world know it. Now, if they had tried to come in from a different direction, I might of had dirty broadheads. Since I'm no longer down there, stinking up RC's woods, he'll can go back to stacking them up.


----------



## dm/wolfskin

Just getting out of Macon town is good for ya Berry. Miss all ya want.


----------



## Barry Duggan

dm/wolfskin said:


> Just getting out of Macon town is good for ya Berry. Miss all ya want.



Tell it brother...tell it all. One thing I never miss is Macon. Had a ball hunting and roaming with Robert.


----------



## Todd Cook

Well, sign me up dadburnit. I missed a doe Thursday evening. Watched her eat 6 or 8 chestnut oak acorns(mountain type), took my time, let her get just right, aimed low, didn't aim low enough. I bet she dropped 2 feet. She took 3 bounces, stopped and turned around and took 2 steps back to me. I thought I might get a rare 2nd chance, but then the sniffing started. Deer 1, me 0.


----------



## baldfish

Like Todd I aimed low saturday evening but low enough ducked the arrow good. Got a second shot at same deer when it ran back to me after being spooked by something. Shot through a gap in the tree limbs made it thru the hole i saw but the arrow then did three 90 degree turns


----------



## Bucky T

I missed one on opening day..  Big doe...  On edge a bit.  She pancaked flat and let my arrow just get over the top of her back....


----------



## sawtooth

I fired a warning shot at one this past Monday morning. A big old doe. This bow must not be any good.


----------



## Barry Duggan

sawtooth said:


> I fired a warning shot at one this past Monday morning. A big old doe. This bow must not be any good.


No U dit'n...say it ain't so.


----------



## mudcreek

Hey Dendy, there's an imposter posting under your handle. Whoever he is, he said he missed one.


----------



## Jake Allen

The sassafras tree that very likely saved a forkie's life.
Dark tree, on a dark background, right at dark. Broadside deer inside 15 steps right at twilight.
By the sound of the arrow splitting the tree, I though I had poked 2 big holes thru that little deer.
Oh well, catch and release on that one. Got the excitement though. 
He fed close for about 5 minutes before the miss.


----------



## dpoole

I get to join the club also


----------



## sawtooth

Barry Duggan said:


> No U dit'n...say it ain't so.



It's ok, I got it sighted back in this morning.


----------



## sawtooth

Hey Jeff, Chase did the very same thing when we were hunting together at the Chick. He centered a persimmon about as big as a baseball bat. The shot looked incredible right up until it buried up in the tree. The buck that his arrow was meant for was exceptional. I've got that picture somewhere........


----------



## Jake Allen

sawtooth said:


> Hey Jeff, Chase did the very same thing when we were hunting together at the Chick. He centered a persimmon about as big as a baseball bat. The shot looked incredible right up until it buried up in the tree. The buck that his arrow was meant for was exceptional. I've got that picture somewhere........



Pow! I would like to see that pic.

This little buck was about 3' behind that tree. He flattened when the arrow hit, turned hard left, took about 2 jumps into the clear cut and stopped. I could barely see him through the cover and was watching for him to go down. Then he walked off. I looked close where I shot at him, and saw my nock looking at me. Just dang. About 2 minutes later, the rain started coming down.
Then I was glad for a clean miss instead of a deflection and maybe a gut hit.
Anyway, a few days later there was a nice doe standing about 5 feet to the left of the same spot. She was not so lucky.


----------



## Stickman1

Opening morning 7 yards mad as a hornet


----------



## Barebowyer

I regret to inform you I joined this club for the year on Wednesday evening at 6:40 p.m.  A slickhead at 14 yards decided she would "whoodini" my arra sending it 1/2" over her back.  Those jokers can humble you quick sometimes....guess I will aim for the dirt underneath the deer next time???


----------



## charlie 2 arrow

I met a ninja doe last night.18 yds she got under it. bounced off to about 40 yds flicked her tail and calmly walked off


----------



## bowhunterdavid

I had a encounter with a 4 pointer saturday morning at 17 yards. I aimed low but to low. This is my first year hunting traditional and i can see why this can be addicting. I cant wait for another chance.


----------



## robert carter

Stay on`m David. shoot for the heart. If they don`t drop you still get him. It seems to me bucks don`t drop as much as does. Does always seem to be wired.RC


----------



## TNGIRL

I heard tell Barry "McDuggan" has a devil of a story....but he was only gonna tell it once!!!!


----------



## Al33

Welllll, I haven't missed (YET) but have only about 8 hours of hunt time logged in. I'll be after 'em harder now that October has arrived. No doubt you guys that have joined the 2016 miss club have had some exciting moments!!


----------



## Todd Cook

TNGIRL said:


> I heard tell Barry "McDuggan" has a devil of a story....but he was only gonna tell it once!!!!



Alright Barry, spill it.....


----------



## SELFBOW

Todd Cook said:


> Alright Barry, spill it.....



Ye I'm waiting to. I can see the expression on his face already.....when he missed.


----------



## Barry Duggan

Gather around, because I'm only going to tell this once. I go up a tree Sat. evening, filled with vim and vigor. I'm not even settled in when I look over my shoulder and see a deer, down in the draw, licking it's butt. Looking a little further, down the draw, I see another deer licking it's butt. It becomes apparent I have fallen in with a bunch of butt lickers. I reckon since it was Sat. evening, they were planning on going out, or something, and needed to tidy up. 
After they finish tidying up, they start easing up out of the draw. Both turn out to be spikes, and the smaller of two presents me with a broadside shot, at about eight yards, and I promptly shoot over him. They act a little disturbed, but not too much. Bye and bye, the larger of the two, who was sporting about four and a half inches, presents me with a broadside shot, and I promptly shoot over him. I'm not happy at this point. That makes them tip off a ways and take a look around, but they soon go back to feeding, once again. Then I happen to notice we have been joined by a large doe, which I think was probably Dill Doe, due to her size. No way she would want to miss out on this. She never gets close enough to enter the equation, however. 
After a while I see the larger spike stomp his foot and him, and the doe start to ease off. While this is going on, the smaller one is standing ten yards away from me, with is butt facing in my direction, watching the other two walk away. I'm starting to wonder, the way ole dead eye is shooting today, if I aim at the middle of his back, will I hit him in his head or his butt, or at all. But I just knew he was going to turn, which he did, and I promptly shot under him. All that did was cause him to jump side ways one jump. I am temple vein popping livid by then, and that's when I spear chunked my bow at him. I missed low. I didn't have any further use the bow. I wasn't carrying but three bullets and they were all on the ground.
Now all I want him to do is go away, because he still doesn't have clue where I am. I clap my hands, he don't move. I clap them again, he don't move. It's almost like he is saying...do it again, do it again Goober...Judy, Judy, Judy. Yep, I'm matching wits with dumbest deer in the woods and loosing badly. 
Well, after a while he decides he might ought to go see where the other two went, and tips off, in their direction.
All I could do was look up, at the sky, and say thank you Lord for the opportunities, climb down and collect my bow and arrows, then go back up the tree, where I remained undisturbed until dark. 
I'm still sporting a pretty good sized lip pooch, but I'll get over it...someday...maybe.


----------



## Red Arrow

That might be the best account of a miss (or 3) I have ever read!!


----------



## dm/wolfskin

Sorry Berry. Next time take more arrows.


----------



## Todd Cook

Well dang. That was the funniest thing I've read in a while. That was definitely deserving of a 3 day lip pooch. That epic 3 miss meltdown I had at Danny B's last year was kinda like that. I didn't try the spear trick though..


----------



## Jake Allen

Well written my friend. I felt bad for you, but Ruby was really disappointed.....
You will get 'em next time.


----------



## Barebowyer

Well told Barry.  I cannot come close to competing with that story, I am ticked enough by the one ducking my arrow last week with ease.  I have a hard time aiming below the deer actually but I guess I actually need to.  I am sure when I do, they will stand still.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Stump Shooter

Good one Barry!


----------



## charlie 2 arrow

I have  a similar story, it's how I got my Indian name: Charlie 2 arrow! My lips were poked out for a week!


----------



## Al33

Well Barry, I kind of wished you hadn't told that story because it reminds me of one of my hunts several years back but without all the butt licking. I also missed three times in a row and although I had one arrow left I was so mad I slung my bow from the tree. Didn't matter as the does had fled with the third shot. I climbed down, gathered up my belongings and went home.
Thanks for sharing your experience here and I hope things work out better next time.


----------



## Barry Duggan

I became a Grandfather last night, so all is well.


----------



## Jake Allen

Barry Duggan said:


> I became a Grandfather last night, so all is well.



Good deal; proud for you and hope all is good with everybody. I reckon you will have a picture or two on your flip phone?


----------



## TNGIRL

Barry Duggan said:


> I'm still sporting a pretty good sized lip pooch, but I'll get over it...someday...maybe.



I told ya'll it was gonna be a goodun!!!!

Congrates on the grandchild's birth!!!!!! least you didn't miss out on that! lololol


----------



## oldfella1962

Barry Duggan said:


> I became a Grandfather last night, so all is well.



Congradulations - now find yourself worrying about your grandkids more than you did your own kids (or that's the way it seems to me as a new first-time grandfather myself).


----------



## robert carter

I can top that.. I have shot at  deer and killed the deer beside it twice!!! way back in the day. True story. But made up for it by killing 2 hogs with one shot twice. RC


----------



## bowhunterdavid

I really stink. I have missed one, hit one in the leg, watched it lick its leg for 5 minutes at 40 yards to stop the bleeding and it walked off like nothing happened, and last night hit one high in what i call no mans land found very little blood looked for over two hours. I guess im having a pitty party but i think i need to back up and punt. I have killed over 100 north american big game animals with the compound, but traditional bow hunting has humbled me real quick and i envy you guys on here that make it look easy. Shooting from a tree stand with my recurve is so much different than my compound, its seems i cant pick a spot like i can shooting at home on the ground. I need alot more practice for sure. I cant complain about not seeing deer, i have seen plenty this year and i am very thankful for that.


----------



## Barebowyer

Stay with it David.  It is frustrating, I had one duck my arrow at point blank range even aiming for the bottom of the heart and I am extremely accurate at that range.  It's just part of the game I guess and it humbles you quickly....read the above thread, even the guys who have been doing this for a very long time, have it happen annually.....I wish you and I the best of luck....lol


----------



## deast1988

bowhunterdavid said:


> I really stink. I have missed one, hit one in the leg, watched it lick its leg for 5 minutes at 40 yards to stop the bleeding and it walked off like nothing happened, and last night hit one high in what i call no mans land found very little blood looked for over two hours. I guess im having a pitty party but i think i need to back up and punt. I have killed over 100 north american big game animals with the compound, but traditional bow hunting has humbled me real quick and i envy you guys on here that make it look easy. Shooting from a tree stand with my recurve is so much different than my compound, its seems i cant pick a spot like i can shooting at home on the ground. I need alot more practice for sure. I cant complain about not seeing deer, i have seen plenty this year and i am very thankful for that.



I had/have same exact problem, deer comes in I shoot at it. Never picked the spot or anything I missed 8 clean before I connected on the 1st. 6 were high 1 was low one, one shouldn't have ever been shot. But it's all part of the process. Stick with it


----------



## charlie 2 arrow

I stink too! Missed a spike this morning.... twice! 
One over one under. If he'd stuck around I might have thrown my  bow! Ala Barry. I really need to practice more during the season!


----------



## oldfella1962

bowhunterdavid said:


> I really stink. I have missed one, hit one in the leg, watched it lick its leg for 5 minutes at 40 yards to stop the bleeding and it walked off like nothing happened, and last night hit one high in what i call no mans land found very little blood looked for over two hours. I guess im having a pitty party but i think i need to back up and punt. I have killed over 100 north american big game animals with the compound, but traditional bow hunting has humbled me real quick and i envy you guys on here that make it look easy. Shooting from a tree stand with my recurve is so much different than my compound, its seems i cant pick a spot like i can shooting at home on the ground. I need alot more practice for sure. I cant complain about not seeing deer, i have seen plenty this year and i am very thankful for that.



This is one reason I hunt from the ground - that steep shot angle shooting from a tree is no joke! I don't envy folks who hunt traditional out of a tree. Plus I shoot a 40 pound recurve - lots of big thick bones to get through from that angle. I had some very close (7 yards in some cases) shot opportunities last season but no good angles - I won't shoot quartering toward me so I let those walk and try not to spook them and hopefully I'll get another opportunity - either way I don't get "busted" by them so I know they won't be afraid of that spot next time.


----------



## mudcreek

Well I finally got a shot at a deer. Watched a spike come across a cutover straight toward the tree I was sitting in next to two white oaks. When he went behind one bush I stood up. Next bush I raised my bow. Then he stopped behind a bushy little pine at about 20 yds. He liked it there. Cause he stayed right there for 12 minutes. I had to let the bow down, cause it was beginning to get heavy. Finally he started to back up a little bit and the part I wanted was clear of the bush.
Reckon why I posted this story on this thread?


----------



## mudcreek

By the way, when I said I let the bow down I was not talking about a wheelie.


----------



## Yellowshell

I'll join in.  I missed a doe Wednesday morning.  Happened to be the first shot with the recurve that I've taken on a deer.  Couldn't have asked for a better opportunity at 15 yards but I blew it.  I guess I choked under the pressure and dropped my bow arm instead of bending at the waist and missed low.  Either way, arrow in the dirt.  After a brief sprint up the hill she came right back to finish her meal, not offering another shot.  I was so excited to even get off a shot that I wasn't even mad!  Still looking for that first kill!


----------



## dm/wolfskin

Yellowshell, keep at it. It will come. Be sure to have a camera at hand.


----------



## Al33

bowhunterdavid said:


> I guess im having a pitty party but i think i need to back up and punt. I have killed over 100 north american big game animals with the compound, but traditional bow hunting has humbled me real quick and i envy you guys on here that make it look easy. Shooting from a tree stand with my recurve is so much different than my compound, its seems i cant pick a spot like i can shooting at home on the ground.



Don't give up, the rewards are worth the effort. Our failures make our successes that much sweeter.
I'm willing to bet you climb unnecessarily high for the tradbow, most compound shooters do. Get down to around 12' high in good cover. Something else you may want to try is a pin sight. Some on here will cringe at this suggestion but if it helps you to get focused on where you want that arrow to hit then kill a few deer with it and take it off if that's what you want to do. I killed several deer back in the 80's using a recurve with a pendulum sight. As you noted, more practice will help so keep practicing but when shooting at your targets shoot them as if you are trying to draw on a deer without spooking it. Wishing you the best of luck!!!


----------



## GAstumpshooter

I joined the club. Yesterday I went to the local WMA about 10:00 and set up on the ground along a heavy used trail leading to some white oaks. I had not been there long when a doe feed through about 50 yards away. She feed around for about a hour never coming in range. After she left I decided to look for a good spot for a stand and started easing down the trail. I had gone about 20 yards and spotted movement, deer was about 60 yards and feeding towards me as it got closer I could tell it was a little spike. He stepped out and gave be a perfect broadside shot with his head down. I drew picked a spot and released and watched the arrow it looked good until it went just under him. He ran about 10 yard and started feeding and walked off.


----------



## tradhunter98

I was feeling left out so I joined the club. TWICE!! 2 big does same stand back to back hunts. I couldn't believe it. One at 12 yards one at 15yards, both just over their backs. I was kinda getting down but made it count this morning.


----------



## dpoole

bump


----------



## bam_bam

Had two hogs come at me head on and stopped ten yards facing me. Both took off running to my left and I took a shot at the last one. I led the hog perfect but my arrow was just a tad high sailing right over her back killing a perfectly innocent pine tree.


----------



## Clipper

I guess I get to join this exclusive club today.  I had two does come to the white oak I had climbed.  The first one got out of range before I could get a shot off, the second stopped at 15 and I let one fly.  Not only did I miss her, I missed her bad!  The arrow sailed by her ear.


----------



## SELFBOW

I missed a decent 8 this pm. He wasn't as far as I thought....


----------



## stick-n-string

I missed a doe twice at Horse creek wma a few weeks ago. First time at 19 yards second and 21. Both shots looked perfect, but just underneath. 

But I didn't miss the shadow!


----------



## Pointpuller

Put me down for a miss.  Awesome morning in Grady Co.  2-8pts. 
4 pt. 9 does.  Hammering a swamp chestnut dropping good.  Got a little excited. haha


----------



## AllAmerican

Yesterday AM, missed a spike, over the back from a tree stand, bad angle, wind, timing, and position was perfect, wrong angle, 11 yards.  Oh well.


----------



## Dennis

Well just missed a small spike &#55357;&#56864;


----------



## Yellowshell

Time to confess again. I'm spending more time on this thread than I wanted to! I missed a doe again a week ago in the exact same spot I missed the last one.  First low and now high. The wind had them on high alert and she ducked a would-be good shot. Amazing how quick they are. I guess I need to re-read "How to Shoot a Deer"!


----------



## EJC

Add me to the list, first time out with the recurve this year and missed a doe on high alert. Little fog this morning in Bartow and I believe she might have smelt me. Oh well, felt good to be out with trad gear


----------



## Tadpole23

Took my recurve for the third time and had 2 good buck fighting at 35 yards while they were fighting had a doe slip into 13 yards quartering away drew back picked a spot let it go looked great till it hit her low. Nothing but meat in the brisket already got her back on trail cam back to eating corn. It was a hit but I consider it to be a miss. That was the first deer ever shot at with my recurve.


----------



## Barry Duggan

D. Poole don't we know someone who is holding out on us?


----------



## Dennis

Dang front ends done got out of line on my recurve or maybe the batteries are running low cause I missed another doe I sure wish they would hold a little stiller. Gonna get out the Shrew tomorrow to see if it can change my mojo


----------



## bam_bam

Barry Duggan said:


> D. Poole don't we know someone who is holding out on us?


----------



## dm/wolfskin

Dennis..


----------



## dpoole

Aint callin no names but It Aint Dennis and  He lives in east Laurens county, drives a white truck with some Electrical Company Sign on the side.


----------



## longbowhippie

missed acyborg buck at sgtp twice. not a real buck arobot sent and controlled by d poole. not responsible cause it wernt real hope u happy now zipper chest


----------



## Barry Duggan

longbowhippie said:


> missed acyborg buck at sgtp twice. not a real buck arobot sent and controlled by d poole. not responsible cause it wernt real hope u happy now zipper chest


Whatever you say, but are you sure you don't have your polarity reversed? I'm happy just to be alive.
And, I don't have a zipper...doc glued me back together.


----------



## longbowhippie

i stand corrected brother glue chest


----------



## longbowhippie

i am happy your alive to.


----------



## Barry Duggan

longbowhippie said:


> i stand corrected brother glue chest





longbowhippie said:


> i am happy your alive to.



Hope you ain't trying suck up. If you are, quit, cause you ain't real good at it.


----------



## DeereMan95

Add me on the list for two hunts but I missed two this evening at 25 yards. Those treesharks are too pretty to get bloody anyway......


----------



## Triple C

Guess I had beginner's luck back in 2013 when I started using trad bow.  This year...0 for 5.  That's right... 0 for 5.  Have learned that 20 yds ain't good for me.  They duck/squat/sit...whatever you want to call it.  Missed again Saturday from a ground blind on a doe that was clueless I was there and had her nose in the ground feeding.  She squatted and arrow flew right over her back.

Remember reading a thread on here about "effective range" and it's starting to sink in...


----------



## Clipper

Triple C said:


> Guess I had beginner's luck back in 2013 when I started using trad bow.  This year...0 for 5.  That's right... 0 for 5.  Have learned that 20 yds ain't good for me.  They duck/squat/sit...whatever you want to call it.  Missed again Saturday from a ground blind on a doe that was clueless I was there and had her nose in the ground feeding.  She squatted and arrow flew right over her back.
> 
> Remember reading a thread on here about "effective range" and it's starting to sink in...



Read the sticky on this site by Robert Carter titled, "How to shoot a deer...".  He has the ducking problem pretty well figured out.


----------



## Triple C

Clipper said:


> Read the sticky on this site by Robert Carter titled, "How to shoot a deer...".  He has the ducking problem pretty well figured out.



Thx Clipper.  I'm on it.


----------



## dm/wolfskin

AC,


----------



## Triple C

dm/wolfskin said:


> AC,



Guess you'll have to come down and chase a few pigs my way!


----------



## 308-MIKE

i hit a doe at about 8 yards, in the rump one hunt about 1030 am. no blood. jeff, his tracking dog nd myself walked all over the area, and no sign. i decided to go back to the same place, not expecting to see anything. about 530 pm a big bodied spike came walking through. it stopped at 10 yards. i shot it ducked and my arrow ended sticking in the tree. oddly enough we think tomi may have seen the same spike, she missed it to. i have nightmares about that day, but at least i didn't throw my bow at them.


----------



## Barry Duggan

308-MIKE said:


> i have nightmares about that day, but at least i didn't throw my bow at them.



careful


----------



## 308-MIKE

Barry Duggan said:


> careful



I was just seeing if you were paying attention. Hope you're feeling better.


----------

